# Html-tags bei innerText benutzen!?



## SonicBe@m (22. Januar 2004)

Hy leute
Hatt einer von euch nen plan ob es möglich ist html tags beim innerText zu benutzen?
bzw überhaupt Daten nachträglich zu formatieren!
Hier mal der code wie ich das meine


```
<table><tr><td id="test">test</td></tr></table>
<script type="text/javascript">
document.getElementById('test').innerText = 'test1<br>test2';
</script>
```


----------



## SonicBe@m (22. Januar 2004)

Ok die Antwort ist denkbar einfach *g*
es geht mit innerHTML
ich habe es damit zwar probiert gehabt aber statt innerHTML zu schreiben habe ich innerHtml geschrieben und das war syntaktisch falsch deswegen hab ich auch kein Ergebnis bekommen.

```
<table><tr><td id="test">test</td></tr></table> 
<script type="text/javascript"> 
document.getElementById('test').innerHTML = 'test1<br>test2'; 
</script>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Januar 2004)

JO, es geht auf jeden Fall mit *innerHTML*....einzige Ausnahme sind im IE Tabellen.... die Elemente <tr> und <td> kannst du nicht mit innerHTML erzeugen, da musst du bei Bedarf die Methoden insertRow() und insertCell() verwenden.

*innerText* hingegen kann das nicht....und ist im Gegensatz zu innerHTML IE-only.


----------

